# norwich -lost ginger & white cat



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

if you've found or seen a small ginger & white girl near oak st please contact me


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

I worked on Oak street until about 2 weeks ago, did she have a mark on her back? 

A ginger cat used to come into our office for a cuddle through the windows fairly regularly, and was quite pale colour. If this is your kitty PM me your name and mobile number as the contract I was working on is still running and Ill ask someone to call you if they have seen it lately, or just pop into the A4e office at the end near the inspire centre as that is where I worked, the receptionist is lovely and will gladly keep an eye out for you 

hope she turns up!


----------

